# fishing buddy in sugarland area



## sea hunt 202

I am looking for a non smoking bud to catch Reds with, I live next to the new Missouri City Tx 77459 golf course. Which is close to SugarLand Tx . I have two boats - one for shallow water and one for the offshore that is a 20+ foot center console. I can take two on the small boat at $40.00 ea.or I can take 3 on the center console at $60.00 ea. which will cover all expenses. We can meet at my house in Quail Valley just off Cartwright Rd. I will try and add photos of the boats, I do fish with my wife on weekends but will allow one or two fisherpersons depending on which boat we take, and if she can not make it add one more person.


----------



## Mtek

PM sent.


----------



## shotman

Nice rod holder in the top picture above the HR.


----------



## sea hunt 202

I am sorry I am old and do not know what the HR is. But I am sure I have one


----------



## fishingcacher

sea hunt 202 said:


> I am sorry I am old and do not know what the HR is. But I am sure I have one


The letters in your boat number. The beer bottle.


----------



## sea hunt 202

I got this jon boat from a guy who just moved here from AR, have since replaced the sticker to the proper TX one and replaced the feeble 5hp with a 25hp etec.


----------



## grump

sea hunt 202 said:


> I am looking for a non smoking bud to catch Reds with, I live next to the new Missouri City Tx 77459 golf course. Which is close to SugarLand Tx . I have two boats - one for shallow water and one for the offshore that is a 20+ foot center console. I can take two on the small boat at $40.00 ea.or I can take 3 on the center console at $60.00 ea. which will cover all expenses. We can meet at my house in Quail Valley just off Cartwright Rd. I will try and add photos of the boats, I do fish with my wife on weekends but will allow one or two fisherpersons depending on which boat we take, and if she can not make it add one more person.


I only fish on Saturday I would be interested to go with you from time to time.


----------



## Okla angler

My name is Jerry Elkins I have a 20' boat but like you I have a hard time finding someone to fish with. If you have an opening I am availible this saturday and I don't have a problem paying my part of the trip. My number is 918-864-2542.


----------



## Bradbiggs2012

I would love to go fishing .if you have space available let me know I am living in tomball but I am new to texas and saltwater fishing .


----------



## grump

Are you looking for someone to go this Saturday 4/6/2013?


----------



## Mr. Mario

Sounds like a good deal. My wife and I are interested. We will be in touch. We both work M-F.


----------



## sea hunt 202

update I have a sale pending on the sea hunt fast boat, but we will have the shallow water boat and will not be without a boat-the shallow water boat will be our main fishing mode. I will get another fast off shore boat as the economy picks up.


----------



## sea hunt 202

won't be able to go till last weekend in April, have a big job to complete. After that it is on.


----------



## bino100

*fishing buddy*

HI I live in sienna plantation which is very near you me and my dad fishes every other week mostly week days since I work 7 on 7 off.let me know if you have a spot when every you go we will pitch in.
phone 7134592658-Bino.


----------



## BackwaterDrifter

*I'm interested*

I live in sienna plantation, I could always use a ride, no issue paying expenses. Pm me with more info.

Thanks


----------



## LingKiller

Where you going fishing at?


----------



## sea hunt 202

I have sold the faster offshore center console but am keeping the little shallow water boat, just a heads up. I will keep you all in mind for the next trip - the little boat only fishes three folks. I will start posting fish photos soon - I kinda just got lazy and all the fish look the same.


----------



## sea hunt 202

*fish*



LingKiller said:


> Where you going fishing at?


 cold pass


----------



## sea hunt 202

*fishing*



BackwaterDrifter said:


> I live in sienna plantation, I could always use a ride, no issue paying expenses. Pm me with more info.
> 
> Thanks


 looking to fish on weekdays and a few weekends send pm with text no.


----------



## sea hunt 202

*rod holder*

As soon as the wind quits I am ready to do some catcing,


----------



## thehastenman

Hey bud you want to do some fishing during the week next week? Dont know the Houston area fishing very well but have a 20ft Shearwater with a 150. Let me know you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Mtek

PM sent


----------

